# Morton Smith - Systematic Theology



## Reena Wilms (May 27, 2004)

Does anyone knows this author and his work on Theology from Greenville Seminary Press ?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (May 27, 2004)

Its basic, thorough, and a good starter systematic theology. I own it and have used it lots of times.


----------



## tcalbrecht (May 28, 2004)

[quote:066dfa450a][i:066dfa450a]Originally posted by Reena Wilms[/i:066dfa450a]
Does anyone knows this author and his work on Theology from Greenville Seminary Press ? [/quote:066dfa450a]

Morton Smith is the former stated clerk and past moderator the PCA General Assembly. He is a professor of systematic and biblical theology at Greenville Presbyterian Theological Seminary. He is also the author of [i:066dfa450a]Studies in Southern Presbyterian Theology; How Is the Gold Become Dim; Reformed Evangelism; Testimony; Harmony of the Westminster Confession and Catechisms; Commentary on the PCA Book of Church Order; The Case for Full Subscription to the Westminster Standards in the Presbyterian Church in America.[/i:066dfa450a]


----------



## jfschultz (May 28, 2004)

[quote:a11317a2c0][i:a11317a2c0]Originally posted by tcalbrecht[/i:a11317a2c0]
[quote:a11317a2c0][i:a11317a2c0]Originally posted by Reena Wilms[/i:a11317a2c0]
Does anyone knows this author and his work on Theology from Greenville Seminary Press ? [/quote:a11317a2c0]

Morton Smith is the former stated clerk and past moderator the PCA General Assembly. He is a professor of systematic and biblical theology at Greenville Presbyterian Theological Seminary. He is also the author of [i:a11317a2c0]Studies in Southern Presbyterian Theology; How Is the Gold Become Dim; Reformed Evangelism; Testimony; Harmony of the Westminster Confession and Catechisms; Commentary on the PCA Book of Church Order; The Case for Full Subscription to the Westminster Standards in the Presbyterian Church in America.[/i:a11317a2c0] [/quote:a11317a2c0]

As I recall, he was involved with starting Reformed Theological Seminary and the PCA. (He probably was on the PCA organizing committee, I don't remember.)


----------



## fredtgreco (May 28, 2004)

I think it is a very valuable systematic. Probably the best modern one in my opinion. More valuable than Reymond, because even if Reymond is better at points, he is uneven and even unorthodox at points (his treatment of Eternal Sonship is unbelievably bad and borders on serious heresy).

Smith is solid, and sound. Not flashy, but good.


----------

